# 80's MIJ Squier P bass



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

With used MIM pushing $500+ this may not be a bad deal.
Edit: having trouble getting link working


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Squier Precision Bass $500


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Sold.

Wasn't in the best shape, and had Strat knobs on it, but those old MIJ Squiers are great. I've got an SQ Series bass from 83 or 84 that is as good a bass as I've ever played... which isn't really saying that much, but it's nice.


----------

